# Tra Telligman



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

i now some ppl where wondering if hes still alive?...or what is he doing? 
I was just searching the World Combat League website (sort of like IFL, but not MMA. K-1 style), and hes a coach for a team called Texas Dragons..so all those "Tra Telligman is dead!" rumors are false..
Chuck Norris Presents • World Combat League


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I've never even heard the rumours that he's dead. 
Tra's got to be in his forties now. He was decent. It's too bad I'll always remember him for getting KTFO by Tim Sylvia.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The rumors surfaced after the Sylvia fight. Tra was carried off on a stretcher, and you didn't hear anything about it(Or him for that matter). It took him 2 years to finally re-surface with this Norris org. 

Tra was a really fun fighter. His fights with Rizzo were really good. Those 2 just beat the everloving shit out of each other, and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Tra Telligman is a really underated fighter. He had great stand up (he hung in their with Pedro Rizzo and had two wars with him) and had a good ground game.


He gets the label of being a can because his UFC record is 1-4 but people forget is that he has never gotten an easy fight in his UFC career. Twice with Pedro Rizzo, Tim Sylvia and Vitor Belfort (his one win was over Brad Kohler by arm bar). Facing that type of competition in all of your fights its pretty hard to break out. He has always wanted to face the very best so for that I respect him.


His fight with Pedro Rizzo at UFC 43 was the sleeper fight on the card. Easily the best fight at UFC 43 behind Liddell-Couture 1. For those who haven't seen it go check it out and be prepared for a bloody war.


Pogo


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Telligman also beat Igor(Back when Igor was seen as a total monster). 

Good call on the Belfort fight. I often overlook it, and I have no clue why.


----------



## ericd (Feb 4, 2007)

not to be ignorant, but what was wrong was Telligman's chest?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

accident as a child. I believe it was a car accident, and it crushed his sternum.


----------



## ericd (Feb 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> accident as a child. I believe it was a car accident, and it crushed his sternum.


ahh i see, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Telligman also beat Igor(Back when Igor was seen as a total monster).
> 
> Good call on the Belfort fight. I often overlook it, and I have no clue why.


WTF happened to Igor? I'd love to see that guy come back and knock some people out.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ice cold got cold. He started losing to anyone decent he faced (Mirko, Alistair, Nakamura). He had a real good career in his earlier days, but then he just kinda lost it. I remember Goodridge saying Igor was the hardest hitter he had ever faced, but those days are over. 
He's still not that old, maybe he's training to come back and fight Wanderlei...that would be a good one.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

that would be a good fight with wanderlei if he came back in good shape


----------

